# Kodak on drugs



## BananaRepublic (Jul 29, 2020)

Coronavirus: Camera firm Kodak turns to drugs to fight virus


----------



## limr (Jul 29, 2020)

Why not? They employ plenty of chemists. Retrain as biochemists. Repurpose equipment. Boom, pharmaceutical company.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 29, 2020)

The proof will be in the pudding I guess but some say there stock price growth is just a flash in the pan.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 29, 2020)

That's excellent news. Will keep the iconic Kodak brand alive into the future.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 29, 2020)

It wouldn't be the first time a company repositioned a core competence on something else.  World War II resulted in many firms doing exactly this.  In many ways we are at war.  Go Kodak!


----------



## cgw (Jul 30, 2020)

A quick look at its books makes one wonder why the company’s still called “Fujifilm.”


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2020)

I know a good few firms making paints for wargames and other hobby crafts were repurposing their machines to make soap in small bottles for use during Corona. For them its just a case of shipping in the bulk loads of material and using the existing machines to repackage it. 

Big firms like Kodak do often invest into other areas, especially if their core market becomes shaky. Indeed some firms have survived well by branching out. Often as not using alternative names and buying out smaller firms in other areas. It can be quite surprising how many smaller or totally unrelated firms can be owned by a "giant".


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 30, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> It wouldn't be the first time a company repositioned a core competence on something else.  World War II resulted in many firms doing exactly this.  In many ways we are at war.  Go Kodak!


They were made to.  Hugo boss made nazi uniforms .


----------

